# Need receipe for making bologna



## coaldust (Mar 24, 2013)

Would like to have some receipes for making my own bologna.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 24, 2013)

Read on brother............................

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=bologna

Good luck and dont forget the qveiw

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2013)

coaldust said:


> Would like to have some receipes for making my own bologna.


Below is a Step by Step on making great tasting Bologna.

It isn't round, and you don't need a stuffer, and there isn't any casings to block good smoke flavor.

Check it out here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106904/smoked-bear-loaf-hot-all-beef

Bear


----------

